# Python-Plasmoide starten nicht mehr

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich kann kein Python-Plasmoid mehr starten. Das hat zunächst mal meinen kompletten Desktop lahmgelegt, nach dem Login kam einfach, dass plasma-desktop gecrasht wäre und ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Herunterbrechen konnte ich das dann auf die Tatsache, dass ein in Python geschriebenes Plasmoid nicht starten konnte. Nachdem ich das entfernt hatte, konnte ich mich auch wieder normal anmelden.

Wenn ich ein Python-Plasmoid (es ist nicht nur das eine betroffen, sondern alle) per plasma-windowed starten will, dann bekomme ich:

```
plasma-windowed(2904): Communication problem with  "plasma-windowed" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 
```

Als Übeltäter habe ich das kürzlich (gestern oder vorgestern) upgedatete dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3-r2 im Verdacht … ein Downgrade des Pakets hat den Fehler aber auch leider nicht behoben.

Wie debuggt man das?! Bzw. kann das Problem einer von euch reproduzieren?

----------

## franzf

emerge -pv PyQt4 und eselect python list - ist das aktive python evtl. aus den PYTHON_TARGETS rausgeflogen?

----------

## l3u

dev-python/PyQt4 hab ich schon neu gebaut, erst die ältere Version 4.10.2, dann nochmal 4.10.3-r2 – ändert alles nichts. Ich hab auch noch andere Pakete neu gebaut, die mit KDE, Plasma, Qt und Python zu tun haben. Keine Änderung …

Python ist auch ganz normal installiert:

```
# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2

  [3]   python3.3 *
```

```
# eselect python list --python2

Available Python 2 interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *
```

PyQt4 ist auch damit gebaut (PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"):

```
# eix pyqt

[I] dev-python/PyQt4

     Available versions:  4.10.2 ~4.10.3 4.10.3-r2 {X dbus debug declarative designer doc examples help kde multimedia opengl phonon script scripttools sql svg webkit xmlpatterns PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7 python3_2 python3_3"}

     Installed versions:  4.10.3-r2(10:31:47 13.03.2014)(X dbus declarative kde opengl phonon script sql svg webkit -debug -doc -examples -help -multimedia -scripttools -xmlpatterns PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2")

     Homepage:            http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/intro/ http://pypi.python.org/pypi/PyQt

     Description:         Python bindings for the Qt toolkit
```

Genau das selbe Verhalten habe ich übrigens auch auf einem anderen meiner Computer, der woanders steht, ein unabhängiges Setup hat und in einem anderen Netzwerk steckt (also kann das auch kein distcc-Problem oder sowas sein)

----------

## Christian99

da der fehler irgendwas wegen dbus war, könntest du vielleciht die dbus pakete nochmal bauen. z.B. dbus, dbus-python und qtdbus

----------

## l3u

Auch ein

```
emerge -1 sys-apps/dbus dev-qt/qtdbus dev-python/dbus-python
```

mit nachfolgendem Neustart von DBUS und X ändert nichts …

----------

## Christian99

ich hab zwar nicht wirklich plan von dbus, aber überprüf doch mal, ob der tatsächlich läuft. du solltest (zumindest hier ist es so) 2 dbus-daemon haben, einen systemweiten und einen der dem user gehört.

----------

## l3u

Es sind mehrere DBUS-Instanzen unterwegs. Namentlich:

```
dbus-daemon --system

dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
```

Ersterer gehört "message+", die beiden anderen Prozesse meinem User. Die restliche X- oder sonstwas-Kommunikation läuft ja auch über DBUS. Wenn der Daemon nicht laufen würde, dann würde ja was anderes auch nicht gehen …

Mal so gefragt: könnt ihr denn mit einem aktuellen stable-System Python-Plasmoide starten?!

----------

## Christian99

spaßhalber könntest du mal noch eine python2 version als system python setzen. sonst weiß ich dazu auch nix mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, vorher war ja auch Python 3 die Standardversion. Ich hab ja nichts geändert …

Nur um nochmal zu fragen: bin ich der einzige, der keine Python-Plasmoide mehr starten kann? laufen die bei euch normal?

----------

## Christian99

ich kann spontan jetzt nicht sagen, ob welche meiner plasmoide in python geschrieben sind oder nicht, hab aber keine probleme. wenn du mir ein python plasmoid sagst, probier ich es mal aus. hab aber auch unstable.

----------

## l3u

Schau doch einfach mal auf kde-apps.org (Kategorie „Plasmoid Scripts“) und such dir eines raus, was in Python geschrieben ist. Dann muss man nur die Zip-Datei auspacken und in dem Ordner plasma-windowed starten.

----------

## firefly

hi,

ich hatte heute ein ähnliches problem. Bei mir crashte plasma-desktop beim start nachdem update von PyQt4.

Bei mir half es pykde4 neu zu bauen.

----------

## l3u

pykde4 neu bauen hat auch nichts geändert …

----------

## Christian99

bei mir funktionierts auch net. Bei plasma-windowed hab ich genua die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie du.

----------

## l3u

Würde sich bitte ein jeder, der das reproduzieren kann, in Bug #504476 zu Wort melden?

----------

## l3u

Also scheinbar ist dev-libs/glib der Übeltäter gewesen! Wie jetzt eine GTK-Bibliothek Plasma zum Abstürzen bringt, ist mir zwar nicht ganz klar … aber seit dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1 starten Python-Plasmoide wieder normal!

----------

## firefly

glib wird nicht nur von gtk+ programmen verwendet. Auch Qt verwendet glib um mit libs klar zu kommen, welche eine glib eventloop erwarten.

----------

